# Solved: cannot create scheduled task, access denied



## adsmith82

Windows Server 2003 R2
I am logged in as a local administrator and cannot create a scheduled task:

[Task Scheduler]
The new task could not be created.
The specific error is:
0x80070005: Access is denied.
Try using the Task page Browse button to locate the application.
[OK]

My research lead me to look look in the Group Policy Object Editor for:

Windows Settings > Security Settings > File System > %SystemRoot%\Tasks

On this machine, there is no "File System" folder. In the MSDN Library, I find:

"The File System folder is available only in Group Policy objects associated with domains, OUs, and sites. The File System folder does not appear in the Local Computer Policy object."

Any ideas?


----------



## adsmith82

I found the following info, problem is solved...



Problem Description:
===================
When trying to create a new scheduled task, error occurred "The new task could not be created." "0x80070005: Access is denied. Try using the Task page Browse button to locate the application."

Cause:
===================
The Administrators group lack permission on the C:\WINDOWS\Tasks folder.

Resolution:
===================
Start - Run - CMD - C:/windows - CACLS TASKS /E /G builtin\administrators:F
The steps above grant Administrators group full control permission to the C:\WINDOWS\Tasks folder.


Again, thank you for posting in the SBS newsgroups. Please feel free to contact us again in the future.



Best regards,
Robbin Meng(MSFT)
Microsoft Online Newsgroup Support


----------

